# Kohannah Bows



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone here have any experience with them, most notably the Kohannah longbow? If so, what was your opinion?

http://www.kohannahbows.com/


----------



## freeman72 (Nov 24, 2004)

I had one briefly that I had aquired in a trade. It was a good shooting bow.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks. I am thinking about one of their longbows


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone else shot the Kohannah? I'm not really into trying to get older posts back to the top, but I am on the verge of making a withdrawal from the bank...


----------



## cutty (Jan 5, 2006)

Kohanna Longbows are very solid bows and an excellent value. In fact, at $425 for the base model, I consider them among the best values out there.

I have also never heard anything negative on any forum, or from any owner I've come across about bowyer Bob Rousello.

His longbow are mild r/d, similar to the Robertson Purist, a time tested design, and one that tends to mitigate handshock.


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

I have a Kohannah Fury that I ordered in June at the Comptons event in Berrien Springs. I really like the bow. I think that for the money they are great. I ordered and had it in about 10 weeks. The fury shoots really smooth and feels really nice in the hand. Bob is a really nice guy to work with. If you have a chance shoot one of his bows. Thnaks Hersh


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I just ordered a Kohannah longbow a few days ago. Thanks for all the responses, guys:darkbeer:


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

How did you like it? I have a Kurve, a Windwalker and a Flatbow and they are all shooters :darkbeer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I just changed my order last week. Rather than getting a longbow, I decided to go with a Kohannah Kurve. Bob said his wait time is usually 8-12 weeks, so maybe around the beginning of the summer I'll be able to post some info:wink:


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

You wont be disappointed there either, my Kurve is a light, fast, shooting machine, the main feature of these bows is Bob's grip design, easy to get proper torque free alignment. Post some pics when you get it :darkbeer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks dances with dingos


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

My Kohannas, from the top, Kurve, Kids longbow, Windwalker, Flatbow :darkbeer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

That pic has got me REALLY excited about my coming Kurve, DanceswithDingo! Thanks! I asked Bob Rousello to make it 64" AMO length with bamboo limb core, cocobolo riser and _cocobolo limb veneers_ ***drool***


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

the one in the picture is 60" Kurve in Kingwood and Red Elm limbs. Yours sounds like a beauty, cant wait for the pics. :darkbeer:


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

I had a Fury longbow that I really liked. The grip felt really good in the hand.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

that grip is one of my favourite features as it's consistent from bow to bow, so I can change from my kurve to windwalker without changing my grip.:darkbeer:


----------

